
2018 Global DNS Performance Report – Managed DNS, Public Resolvers, Global Roots - jv_webman
https://www.thousandeyes.com/resources/2018-global-dns-performance-benchmark-report
======
lysp
Original link requires email.

Direct link:

[https://marketo-
web.thousandeyes.com/rs/thousandeyes/images/...](https://marketo-
web.thousandeyes.com/rs/thousandeyes/images/ThousandEyes-Global-DNS-
Performance-Benchmark-Report-2018.pdf)

